# New arrival Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5167 A-1



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey friends, missed you and the forum , i'm back from my holiday trip to Europe after a long break, i brought with me from Switzerland a new baby and i'm gonna do a review a few days later, please welcome the Aquanaut 5167, enjoy the pics and cheers everyone :thanks :-!


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Hello Amine,

Welcome back. The Aquanaut is a nice memento from your trip.
Thanks for posting the photos. I look forward to your review of
the watch, but please don't beat it up.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello Amine, incredible timepiece, congratulations. I look forward to your review.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

1 more reason to be jealous of your watch collection.


----------



## Tzzird (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome back Amine. Nice "beater" Patek. 

Headed to Switzerland myself in a few days. Don't think I'll bringing back a friend with me like you did, though you never know. Is it true that it's harder to get better prices in Switzerland than from local AD's?


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

like i said in your other post, i was waiting for you to come back. That's a good one to come back with!


----------



## Don Indiano (Feb 21, 2006)

Welcome back Amine... Excellent choice, my friend! Enjoy in in good health 
Don


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Another beauty! Congratulations, Amine. :-!


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

BIG congratulations amine!
Nice to see you again:-!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

nice catch:-! thanks for sharing


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## Tourbeon (Jun 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Very nice Patek- wear it in good health.

cheers.


----------

